# BILD: 16 Beweise, dass Welse daran arbeiten, die Welsmacht an sich zu reißen



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Sommerloch so früh??

BILD: 16 Beweise, dass Welse daran arbeiten, die Welsmacht an sich zu reißen​*
Gerade BILD ist ja bekannt dafür, das Sommerloch mit gefräßigen Wallern zu füllen, ob die nun Dackel fressen oder auf Menschen losgehen..

Zumindest steht schon mal  im Artikel dran, dass es _"nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Beweise"_ wären, die man auflistet:
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/wel...cht-an-sich-reissen-werden-51804532.bild.html

Ganz ernst gemeint:
Tut das not???

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franky (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: BILD: 16 Beweise, dass Welse daran arbeiten, die Welsmacht an sich zu reißen*

Klarer Fall von volltrunkenem (Schäff)redaktör würde ich vermuten wollen.................................. #d#d#d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: BILD: 16 Beweise, dass Welse daran arbeiten, die Welsmacht an sich zu reißen*

Auch wenn nicht "ganz ernst gemeint", ist da wieder genügend faktischer Schrott drin, der dennoch beim einen oder anderen hängen bleiben wird..

Aus Vereinen und Verbänden kommen da ja oft auch ähnlich seltsame Märchen (auch aktuell von heute):
Angler beklagen gefräßige Welse im Erlen- und Holersee

Ein bisschen um Ordnung und Fakten reinzubringen, schon aus 2013:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/148-aktuelles-zum-wels.html


----------



## junglist1 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: BILD: 16 Beweise, dass Welse daran arbeiten, die Welsmacht an sich zu reißen*

Naja hätte schlimmeres erwartet. Wer ernsthafte fakten erwartet, HAAALLLOOO das ist die Blödzeitung ;-)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: BILD: 16 Beweise, dass Welse daran arbeiten, die Welsmacht an sich zu reißen*

Vor allem dann noch der Punkt, dass sich Welse nicht aus der Ruhe lassen bringen und ein angeleinter Waller gezeigt wird *Kopf -> Wand*


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: BILD: 16 Beweise, dass Welse daran arbeiten, die Welsmacht an sich zu reißen*

BLÖDian, BLÖDmannsgehilfe, BILDredakteur... :m


----------



## Carsten_ (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: BILD: 16 Beweise, dass Welse daran arbeiten, die Welsmacht an sich zu reißen*

Ist eigentlich kein Thema wert, es sei denn es findet sich wer der drüber lachen kann...


----------



## Tate (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: BILD: 16 Beweise, dass Welse daran arbeiten, die Welsmacht an sich zu reißen*

Wer mit mindestens durchschnittlichen IQ kann die BLÖD ernst nehmen? Paradebeispiel für Schmierenjournalie.


----------



## Kiesbank (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: BILD: 16 Beweise, dass Welse daran arbeiten, die Welsmacht an sich zu reißen*

Video #d#d#d  |gr: und Kommentar #q#q#q:c:c:cvon "Beweis 9"


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: BILD: 16 Beweise, dass Welse daran arbeiten, die Welsmacht an sich zu reißen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn nicht "ganz ernst gemeint", ist da wieder genügend faktischer Schrott drin, der dennoch beim einen oder anderen hängen bleiben wird..
> http://



 Thomas, das ist die Bild....-...Zeitung, die haben das mit Texten nicht so.
 Diesmal haben sie halt auch noch die Bilder verwechselt, weil sie halt Bild-Zeitungs Bildsetzer sind die möglicherweise auch selbst nicht lesen.
 Sonst hätten sie sicher noch als weiteren Punkt bemerkt das es mehr Welsarten gibt und sie alles durcheinander brachten.
 So als wenn Sie ein Foto eines Primaten mit einem Politiker verwechselt hätten.

 Keine Ahnung, ob man über den Art. lachen soll, vor Humor oder doch nur aus Schadensfreude über die Dummheit.
 Möglichweise ist der aber auch ernst gemeint.|bigeyes:q#q
 (Dann bitte den Beruf wechseln.....das reicht ja nicht einmal für eine Schülerzeitung)
 Bin nicht intelligent genug, das abseits des 1.4 klar zu erkennen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: BILD: 16 Beweise, dass Welse daran arbeiten, die Welsmacht an sich zu reißen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> So als wenn Sie ein Foto eines Primaten mit einem Politiker verwechselt hätten.


Versteh ich nicht.............
Wieso verwechseln?


----------



## daci7 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: BILD: 16 Beweise, dass Welse daran arbeiten, die Welsmacht an sich zu reißen*

Ach ... die Leute ham nur Spaß an ihrem Job :m
Da tun die sich nichts mit Redakteuren von unseren "Fachmagazinen" - hauptsache spektakulär, Hochglanz und am besten noch irgendwo ordentlich Holz vor der Hüttn ... Ganz nach dem Wahlprogramm von "Die Partei" vor ein paar Jahren "Inhalte überwinden" ... so fängt man halt "Leser" ...


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: BILD: 16 Beweise, dass Welse daran arbeiten, die Welsmacht an sich zu reißen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ach ... die Leute ham nur Spaß an ihrem Job :m
> Da tun die sich nichts mit Redakteuren von unseren "Fachmagazinen" - hauptsache spektakulär, Hochglanz und am besten noch irgendwo ordentlich Holz vor der Hüttn ...


 
 Fette Fische und große Tit.., sind halt beliebte nackte Tatsachen.
 Für viele ein  Held, wer beides massenhaft bekommt.

 Sagt viel aus, über den Nutzer solcher Bildhefte, nicht aber unbedingt über die Ersteller der Hefte. 
 Es wird halt ein Markt bedient.
 Fehlen intelligentere Medien, dann doch wohl weil sie keine Käufer fanden.


----------

